# Where's the Cheapest Place to buy a MULE...in TX??



## a2len (Oct 17, 2012)

Hey guys...I want to buy a SxS...But want the best bang for my buck!! Could ya'll help me find the cheapest place to look?? 
Thank you guys....


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Uv country


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Mainland cycle in LaMarque is where I purchased my last 2, he had the best prices..


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

I checked UV country and mainland cycle. UV was more and their add ons cost more. Mainland cycle is the least expensive that I've ever found. 


In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## CrawlTunes (Jun 18, 2014)

No experience with UV Country, but I've had great dealings with the folks at Mainland.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Hoffpauir in Goldthwaite.......check my spelling....


----------



## rundm (Dec 1, 2012)

In Tx is hoffpauir


----------



## a2len (Oct 17, 2012)

Hey Guys...a big Thanks to all of you. I appriciate all the feed back.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Need to add....I haven't bought from Hoffpauir but they are the cheapest. I have bought two from UV Country and highly recommend them....


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

I recommend UV country as well-- great guys over there


----------



## longhorns13 (Aug 22, 2006)

Del Rio Power Sports in Del Rio. Rigged out Mule 4 seater for $13K. UV country will break you.


----------

